

Comparing Windows and Linux Stability - BruceIV
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2013/08/26/comparing-windows-and-linux-stability/

======
JoeAltmaier
This guy has it right. Stability is perception. Servers are controlled
environments, run 24X7, so seem more stable even if running the same code.

I have empirical evidence. Worked on/wrote an OS called CTOS in the 80's, ran
on desktop machines and on 'large' servers of 8 processors. We got an award
for the stability of our release after we ported the desktop latest version to
the server. Record small bug reports/tech support issues. Simply by updating
to the latest code. Desktop still was perceived as being buggy, but only
because it rand 100's of apps, not just the same half-dozen.

------
pippy
ISS is not stable. Our company used to have the corporate website server going
down multiple times per day. Even the developers working on .Net projects
would have to restart their servers multiple times per week just to keep them
up.

That being said desktop Linux stability (Ubuntu/Mint) is a bit of a joke.
Ubuntu is the worst offender, and tends to change drastically between
versions. (On a side note Fedora is stable as a rock, but is very boring)

This has been my experience, different people likely would have different
outcomes. I've never had to restart any of my linux servers.

